# الاقسام المريخية > منتدي التوثيق >  >  عن عمنا مهدي الفكي بحكي ليكم

## الفكي مكي

*عن عمنا مهدي الفكي بحكي ليكم
------------------------------------------

]الرحمه والمغفره لرئيس الرؤساء العم مهدي الفكي
منذ وفاته لم استطع الكتابه عنه لان الالم كان يعتصرني
وكتبت هذا البوست مرات ومرات ثم اقوم بمسحه لاني اراه دون قامه عم مهدي
ولكن قلت لابد ان اعبر عما بداخلي 
من منا قوم المريخ لا يعرف هذا الهرم
انني ادعو له في صلواتي بالرحمه والمغفره
وادعو كل اهل المريخ بالدعاء له
فهذا قليل من الوفاء لرجل اعطي المريخ كل ما عنده
بل اعطي كل الرياضه
حتي الهلالاب يحترمونه لانه جدير بالحترام


في عز الليل اتقلب ذات اليمين وذات الشمال وانا اتذكر عم مهدي
فاستفغر الله وادعو له

كل كلماته الحنينه ومواقفه المشهوده في خاطري وبالي 

اهدا وارتاح نفسيا عندما اتذكر انه من الاخيار

من منا لايعرف هذا الهرم
من منا لايعرف هذا العملاق
من منا لايعرف الحسيب النسيب


انه بحر من الموده
وحديقه تثمر بالود والحنيه

وعبر المنتدي احي اسرته الكريمه 


لاشك ان عم مهدي معروف لدي كل مريخي ولكني معرفتي توطدت عام 2000
ساعتها انا في اولي جامعه
ومعرفتي به وعلاقتي به اكثر خصوصيه لاسباب كثيره اولها انتماءنا الاثنان لبربر وللرباطاب
واعتقد ان بربر والرباطاب اعطت المريخ احد ابناءها البرره
كنت دوما اتصل به لاطمئن علي صحته والتناقش معه في امور المريخ
دوما تجد عنده الحكمه والراي السديد
والله يا جماعه كل لحظه جميله او سيئه الان تمر علي المريخ اتذكر عمنا مهدي 
فان اتانا الخير اتذكر وقاره وهزه عصاته
وان اتانا الشر اتذكر صبره وحكمته
ان امثاله قل ان يجود الزماااان بمثله
وباذن الله بعد عودتي من الخارج واجراء عمليه الزراعه عازم علي زياره اسرته
فالرجل له عندي مكانه لا تنقص من مكانه الوالد بل واكثر
كان رقما مهما في حياتي
كنت كثير التواااصل به عبر الهاتف وفي مكتبه بشارع الزبير باشا بين الدي اتش ال و شارع المك نمر
ومن الصدف وبعد سنوات من معرفتنا قابلته في مراسم دفن زوجه عمي السفير عباس المعتصم رئيس نادي بري
فسئلني ما هي علاقتك بسعاده السفير فقلت له عمي 
فامسكني بيدي وقال لي ان امثالك فعلا يجب ان يكون عمهم عباس الرجل الرزين
ثم اردف يحكي لي علاقته بعمنا عباس

انني ادعو كل اعضاء المنتدي وكل اهل المريخ بالدعاء للعم مهدي الفكي

وان نخصص يوما للصيام ونهبه له


الايام مضت و مضت والحياة تفقــد بريقها ، برحيلك عنها ،( أيها المهدي )
ولازالت الصدمة بذات الأثر القوي على قلوبنا ونفوسنا المنكسرة ،
الايام تمضي والشمس تتوارى خجلا ، فهجرت الأشراق ،
والقمر أصابه ( بيات ) فأنزوى ، والمريخ بعدك يكسوه السواد ..
لبس عالم المريخ بعدك حلة الحــداد ، ( كما نفوسنا ) على من كان نورا يمشي بين الناس ، بالخير والحب والعرفان .. 
عماه ... عصي علينا ، وانت عم واخ و والد وصديق ، وكنت نجما في كل المراحل وفي تواضع الكبار يا كبير

ولكنه بنيــان قوم تهـــــدما 

دعوت له رب الوجود يضمه‏ 

إلى جنة المأوى هو فيها مكرما‏ 

ما كنت اقدر أن أقف هذا الموقف لأنبري كاتبا ومتحدثا عن ابن الفكي
فهو عزيز وغالي عندي كان جزءا من ذاتي،
ولا اعرف كيف أصور انكسار الروح بين لحظة اللقاء الأخير
ولوعة الرحيل بلا عودة، تلك بداية الوقف الذي يجدد الأسى،
ولا اقدر أن يكون بلا وداع،
إن الحزن يعانق هواجسي وكأني بعض من أسرارها يتجلى لوعة
كنت زادنا جميعا
كنت عنوان هذه الدنيا العبوس
كنت يا اصيل طيفها الغامر،


وكلما امسك قلمي لاكتب ينكسر قلمي امام ذكري العم مهدي هذا الغالي

ذبلت زهرة من زهرات بستاننا النضير
بديارنا العامره نحن شعب المريخ
بالعرضه واستاد المريخ
وهو يكسو مقصوره المريخ بحضوره الانيق
بكت بربر و ولايه نهرالنيل كلها لفقد ابنها الوفي
ونحيب وانا اغلق غرفتي وابكي صديقي
واهات بين الحنايا والضلوع
وحزن عميق خيم علي الاحمر الوهاج
انه رئيس الرؤساء
الكل يتذكر مهدي الشااااامخ

لقد فجعنا وفجع السودان كله
ابن الفكي شيال التقيله 
بعد أن اختطفه الموت من بين عائلته ومحبيه واهله
ففطرت لنا القلوب وتصدعت لنا الأكباد


ما أصعب الموت عندما ينقض علينا انقضاض الصاعقة فينتقي من بيننا خيرة الأحباب ويترك في عقولنا وقلوبنا جرحاً عميقاً يصعب أن يندمل. " عمو "، وقد اعتدت أن أناديك هكذا بلا حواجز بيننا.
عم مهدي ها هم أصحابك واهلك من حولك يذكرونك بالخير 
ويدعون لك صباح مساء
يبكونك في صمت بعد أن طواك الموت عنا فأضحى مزارك بعيداً بعيداً، ثكلناك فثكلتنا السرور كلها بعدما أخلف الآمال وعدها وأنجزت فيك المنايا الوعيدُ!

عم مهدي بالأمس كنت الحسن والخير، الصوت والصورة، والحضور المطلق واليوم أصبحت الغياب الكبير فكان لرحيلك وقع كوقع السراج الذي ينطفئ في سرداب معتم.
خبر الوفاهـ بنبأ نزل على رؤوسنا صغاراً وكباراً كالصاعقة.. وقف الجميع لهوله بذهول شديد.. من قوة الراجفة، وعظم الفاجعة. غير مصدقين برحيل المهدي من الدنيا الفانية إلى الباقية.. وهو الذي كان بالأمس يستقبلنا ويرحب بنا، ويستمع إلى قضايانا، ويحل مشاكلنا، ويتدارس معنا همومنا وشؤون حياتنا الخاصة والعامة. ويضع الحلول المناسبة لها على طبق من ذهب بين أيدينا.
ولهذا فقد كانت صدمة الرحيل قوية، وخبر الموت كارثة فيما بيننا .
ليس من الممكن أن نجد كلمات تعبر بصدق عن جوهر رجل ذا عمق مثله ، فـعمو لم يكن شخصا عاديا بالنسبة لنا ، وإنما كان رجل له قدرات موروثة وإيمان ديني وأفكار حديثة. 
لقد كرس حياته لخدمه اهله وصله الرحام
فساعد من كانوا في حاجة وأنشأ قواعد ثابتة للحياة لنا ، وأرسى المبادئ والتقاليد التي تحمل بين طياتها حكمة حياة الكثيرين، كان يمثل الحياة كهبة محببة إلى النفس، كحرية لا يسهل الوصول إليها، كشرف يأتي نتيجة للعمل الشاق. لقد شجع النماء والتقدم، وآمن إيمانا قوياً بالتعليم حيث أنه القادر على تشجيع المسئولية الاجتماعية، ومع ذلك فإن الأبوة والواجبات الأبوية خدمت هدفاً أعظم من ذلك، فالسلام في الحياة يبدأ في البيت . 
إن الوقت الذي عاشه في هذه الدنيا قد أعطانا جميعا إطارا للحياة وللحب، فلا ينبغي علينا أبدا أن نهجر أصولنا أو ثقافتنا أو تاريخنا العريق، لقد تفوق في فن تنمية الماضي و الحاضر من أجل خلق المستقبل، وبينما كان يعيش بيننا لم يساوره يأس قط من الحياة أو من الأسرة، كان يشجع كل فرد منا لكي نبقى سوياً ويداً واحدة ، إننا نحزن لفجيعتنا فيك، ولكننا نحتفي بحياتك وبعظمتك . 
وإننا نتعهد - نحن أهلك وعشيرتك أن نواصل مسيرة حياتك متمسكين بصله الرحم والتواصل، حتى نستطيع بكل تواضع الاحتفاء بقوة وجودك، إننا نحتفي بحياتك ونلتزم بالحفاظ على تقاليدنا وأسرنا. 
إننا ندعو الله أن يسكنك فسيح جناته وأن يجعل قبرك روضةً من رياض الجنة 
ايمانك وخصالك الحميدة هي ديدنك , طيبتك وحنانك ومحبتك شملت الجميع.
رحيلك ياعزيزي هذا قد ترك في نفوسنا لوعة وفي قلوبنا غصة
فكل غائب او مسافر مهما طال بعا ده لابد وانه يعود يوما ولكنك لم تعودي وحسرتك تقتلني.
ورحلت بحسرتك علينا ونحن كذلك, اه كم انت قاس يا موت لانك تفرق بين الاحباء
وكم هي شديدة ومرة لحظات توديع الاحبة وخاصة العم الحنون يا قرة عيني ومهجة قلبي .

اذا احبائي عمو مهدي حتي اتفاقيه السلام الاخيره له فيها صولات وجولات من خلال هذه الاوراق

والرجل اقتصادي معروف يكفي فقط انه كان محافظ بنك السودان

لا انسي عام 2002 قلت له ياعم مهدي هناك من يرون ان جمال الوالي لا يصلح رئيس للمريخ
فرد قائلا-

شوف يا ابني الفكي مكي جمال الوالي افيد وانسب رئيس للمريخ من الان وحتي عشرين سنه علي الاقل

كلما اسمع الذين يعارضون جمال او يبهتونه في كثير من الامور اقول مع نفسي هووووي لسع الزعيم مهدي قال عشرين سنه 


وعن انفاقه بيمينه ولا تعلم شماله اعرف الكتير
هناك فقراء واصحاب حاجات كان عم مهدي لاينساهم ابدا
وانا شااااااهد علي ذلك

ما أحلاها من لحظات عندما كان يتحدث لي عمو مهدي

عمو ليتك تراني عندما تتساقط دموعي لذكراك ...


ليتك تعلم أنني لليوم وإلى أن أموت لن أنسى خبر وفاتك لن أنسى كيف مرت تلك الصاعقه علي.........
لن يبارحنا الحزن ولن تجف أعيني من الدمع ولكن هذه مشيئتنا وقد رضينا بما أراد الله لنا


اتمني اغمض عيني فأراك ,,,, وأن أخلو بنفسي فأراك ,,,, وأن اقف أمام المرأه
فأراك , ,,,, وعندما أعود لواقعي ,,, لا أراك ,,,


أرسم وجهك في سقف غرفتي ,,,,
وأن أحاورك كل ليله كالمجنون 
وأن أشد الرحال إليك عند الحنين ,,,, وأن أعود إلى سريري آخر الليل فأبكيك وأبكيك ,,,,

لااستطيع ان انظر لمقصوره استاد المريخ ولا اراك جالس في وقار الكبار وحنكه الملوك

أن أكتب فلا تصلك كتاباتي,,,, وأن أصرخ فلا يصلك صوتي

ولكن صوتك يا عمو يسمعه كل السودان ولاسيما في بربر والرباطاااب

اما عن اهل المريخ يا عمو فالديار يكسوها الحزن والسوااااد 


حتي سيارتك المرسدس الخضراء اتذكرها


فاصبحت لااحب ان اري مرسدس حتي وان كانت تسير في الشارع العام
عام 2004 وبعد اعتزال الكباتن ابراهومه وخالد فكرت في مهرجان تكريم بمدينه عطبره تحت رعايه اخوتي في نادي الشمالي

ساعتها نادي الشمالي بالدرجه الاولي --التي ذهب منها الممتاز وعاد لها مره اخري وسيعود للممتاز باذن الله--

الاخوه بنادي الشمالي رحبو بالفكره واعطوني تفويضا كاملا بذلك بل تشكلت لجنه للامر ذاته براسه شخصي الضعيف

قلت للاخوه في الشمالي لن اتقدم بهذا الاقترااح لمجلس المريخ الا بعد مشاوره كبير المريخ وعمي وحبيبي (مهدي الفكي)

بالفعل اتصلت به ورحب بالفكره وقال لي انت دوما صاحب افكار رائعه وانا انبسط عندما اجد واحد من ابناء منطقتي بهذه الحيويه

بل انت ابني ولك معزه خاصه عندي والمريخ حبيب الي نفوسنا يا بني واصل وانا معك 

قلت له نريدك ان تكون رئيس لجنه التكريم وانا اتنازل لك منها لانك انت كبيرنا 

فرد بهدوء الزعماء يا ابني انا كبرت علي اللجان دي ومشغول كتير ولكن انا معكم وتحت امركم وساتصل بمجلس المريخ 

قلت له ان الاخ قريش صديقي وهو السكرتير ساخاطبه بصوره رسميه

فرد قائلا ممتاز والان عليك ان تتصل بجمال الوالي رئيس نادي المريخ

واعطاني هاتف العم طه صالح شريف واتصلت به لاخذ رايه في امر التكريم

ثم اجريت اتصال بالاخ جمال الوالي رئيس نااادي المريخ
الذي رحب بالفكره وقال لي المريخ ومجلسه يرحبون بفكرتك ونحن معك 

وتم التكريم بحضور كل لاعبي المريخ والبعثه كانت برئاسه المهندس فيصل صلاح00هذا الرجل المهذب00

وكان اول تكريم لهولاء الكباتن باستاد عطبره كان مهرجان رياضي محفور في ذاكره المجتمع العطبراوي

وقد كان هذا التكريم دافعا وفال حسن ان نفكر لابد من الصعود للممتاز وقد كان


هكذا عمو مهدي دوما رجل تجده في كل الظروف والاحواااال

فراقك هو صعب علينا نحن اهلك في بربر والرباطاب والمريخ شعبا كامل
اقول لك هنيئا لك الجنة مع العذارى الصالحين ولترقد روحك الطاهرة بسلام
يا اغلى الناس على قلوبنا. وداعا يا عزيزي الغالي . 
جعله الله من المقربين في جنات النعيم ..
وحشره مع زمرة المتقين من أصحاب اليمين ،
في سدرٍ مخضود 
.. وطلحٍ منضود
.. وظلٍ ممدود .. 
وماءٍ مسكوب .. 
وفاكهةٍ كثيرة لا مقطوعة ولا ممنوعة .. .

و صلي الله على سيدنا محمد و على آله و صحبه و سلم"

__________________
ابنك المكلوم - الفكي مكي احمد الفكي مكي 
*

----------


## الفكي مكي

*لك الرحمه والمغفره


 عمنا مهدي الفكي


 رئيس رؤساء المريخ
*

----------


## acba77

*لة الرحمة والمغفرة
                        	*

----------


## aaddil

*لله درك  اخ  الفكي و تشكر علي هذا الوفاء لاهل  الفضل  والوفاء , عمنا  الراحل  المقيم رئيس الرؤساء وعظيم العظماء مهدي الفكي الشيخ , الهرم الشامخ الكبير الذي  اجزل  العطاء لسودانه ولمريخه, فحفر اسمه  باحرف  من ذهب في وجدان اهل السودان , واهل  المريخ  علي وجه الخصوص, واسال الله تعالي ان يكرم عمنا مهدي ويجعله من اصحاب اليمين , وان يجعله نبراسا وقدوة  لاقطاب  ومحبي المريخ , وبخاصة من يتطلعون لقيادته , كما اساله تعالي ان يجعل البركة في  الاخ العزيز خالد  مهدي الفكي ليواصل مسيرة العطاء المتجرد  المخلص التي  وضع لبنتها  عمنا  مهدي , للوطن الكبير سودان  النجوم , والوطن الاصغر نجوم السودان , واكرر الشكر للاخ الفكي , كما  اقترح  اطلاق  اسم  مهدي  الفكي علي حوض السباحة الذي  سيفتتح قريبا  بالقلعة  الحمراء , وفاءا  وتقديرا  لعظمة الرجل , وعطائه غير المحدود  , وبلا  من  ولا  اذي
                        	*

----------


## الفكي مكي

*رحم الله عمنا مهدي
                        	*

----------

